# Allergic to Mice?



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I have allergy related asthma and was wondering if mice can be a set off for flare ups. I've heard before that their droppings can cause a reaction and I am mildly allergic to their aspen bedding. I sneeze quite a bit when I bake their bedding, clean it or even just stick my face near their bins for a hello. Is anyone allergic to their rodents or have any experience with this? Mine are kept in my bedroom and might it be better to keep them located in a different room or the shed? Any tips would be super appreciated.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

I get a sore throat from my mices' dander. This occurs specifically when the bedding is too dirty.

Due to this, I keep all my mice in the basement during the hot summer and in the garage during the cold winter.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks for the quick reply. I don't have a basement so that's not an option for me unfortunately. My garage is too small with a car inside of it, too. Do you think fans in the summer and heaters in the winter would be effective in a shed?


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

If it is really effecting you, try changing the bedding more frequently. It may be the smell of the urine and particles (dander) that is causing your allergic reactions.

A shed would be good, make sure you keep mice in large groups during the winter so they can nest together for warmth. Possibly bring them in during very cold nights. The summer may be a bit difficult because mice are more susceptible to heat stroke. It would depend on your weather.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I wouldn't mind changing the bedding more often, it's just that I already have a hard enough time finding a large amount of aspen for a reasonable price. I used to get the Harlan brand from pet360.com for about twelve dollars per bag, but they moved to chewy.com and don't carry it anymore. Since it doesn't get terribly hot around here too often, I could bring them inside on those sweltering days. I'll try renewing their bedding more often first though. Thanks.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

If you're ordering from chewy/pet360 I would guess you're in the US?

If so Tractor Supply Company has nice quality bags of aspen for about $12 for 2 cubic foot (expands to 4), which I find the cheapest overall and pretty reasonable.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I did check my local Tractor Supply and they don't carry anything except for pine and cedar. I got a good deal on chewy with a 25 pound bag of wooden pellets and some Oxbow paper based bedding so hopefully my woes are over. I'll check Tractor Supply again though if this turns out to be a bust.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Maybe you can look on here and see if they can get it to your store or it is in stock

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/premier-pet-aspen-bedding-4-cu-ft


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I'll give it a try once this bedding is gone, thanks!


----------

